# Does anyone happen to know what this accessory part is?



## spankey1473 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hello

Last year I bought a used Cub LTX 1040 for an amazing deal. Came with the Cub Dump cart and the twin bagger, super low hours as well. To date I'm so happy with this purchase. However I noticed a part that I can NOT figure out what it is. The guy gave it to me and said it was part of the package when he bought it.

Can anyone identify what this part is used for and any info around assembling it?

Thanks appreciate the help.





  








IMG_2132




__
spankey1473


__
Jul 1, 2018











  








IMG_2131




__
spankey1473


__
Jul 1, 2018


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Looks like the cup, garden and lawn rake tool holder that bolts to the top of the optional wheelbarrow handle kit for the Cub Cadet Hauler.


----------



## spankey1473 (Jul 12, 2015)

Thank you! Very helpful


----------

